# Saying Hello to the Polaris Family....!!!



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello i'm a newbie from Pa....and i hope to get to know a few of you in the future!!!:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the site


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!! What do you ride?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB. We could use a few more popo guys around.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm riding a 2009 Polaris 500 HO...Sportsman....its been alot fun...its getting some brush guards soon and some other goodies...its going to be a fun project....MUDDIE49


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool :rockn:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice machine. Now do yourself a favor and get those 489's replaced with some Zillas. I replaced the 489s on the back of my Scrambler with Zillas and have yet to get stuck since I made the switch. I was getting stuck an average of twice a ride with the 489's.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I hear you brother....right now these tires will do....i hav'nt gotten into mud over 8 inches and they've pulled right out of it...at the momment i'm installing Brush guards on front and rear and then some racks on it....but when its time...the zillas or Muddlites will go on it!!!!!:rockn:


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome, nice machine. I love my 500


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah your 500 is pretty sweet,i'm new to this ATV thing even though,i've rode motocross for a few years ,but theses things are monsters and a new ball game.I hope to have my atv looking close to almost as goodlooking as yours...right now i'm putting the brush guards on it and the tires will come later in the year...and maybe alittle lift and snorkel kit in the future depends on where,i can go to ride it and get into deep mudd...MUDDIE:rockn:


----------

